
Women Built London’s Waterloo Bridge, but It Took These Photos to Prove It - clear_dg
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/women-waterloo-bridge
======
bufferoverflow
You mean women participated in building the bridge, then yeah. But it was
still mostly men:

[https://www.tate.org.uk/art/images/work/P/P13/P13485_10.jpg](https://www.tate.org.uk/art/images/work/P/P13/P13485_10.jpg)

